# Debian 7.0 Wheezy released.



## heidi2521 (May 5, 2013)

Debian -- News -- Debian 7.0 "Wheezy" released



> After many months of constant development, the Debian project is proud to present its new stable version 7.0 (code name Wheezy).
> This new version of Debian includes various interesting features such as multiarch support, several specific tools to deploy private clouds, an improved installer, and a complete set of multimedia codecs and front-ends which remove the need for third-party repositories.
> 
> Multiarch support, one of the main release goals for Wheezy, will allow Debian users to install packages from multiple architectures on the same machine. This means that you can now, for the first time, install both 32- and 64-bit software on the same machine and have all the relevant dependencies correctly resolved, automatically.
> ...



Time for me to move to Jessie.


----------



## hellknight (May 8, 2013)

Me installing it in Virtualbox right now. I chose the 32-bit edition. Let's see what's new. And, with the introduction of kernel 3.2 in it, I'm also thinking of installing it natively on my sytem.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 8, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Me installing it in Virtualbox right now. I chose the 32-bit edition. Let's see what's new. And, with the introduction of kernel 3.2 in it, I'm also thinking of installing it natively on my sytem.



You could just take a look at the wiki to know what's new 

NewInWheezy - Debian Wiki

@user subtitle: Agreed.


----------



## Theodre (May 14, 2013)

I haven't tried the Debian. I have a doubt, will i be able to upgrade to GNOME 3.8 in debian wheezy???


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 27, 2013)

Debian is THE Most Stable Distros ever. I used to work with it and it was smooth as breeze. 

^^ You can upgrade afaik.


----------



## hellknight (Jun 1, 2013)

Using Wheezy since last two weeks & surprisingly, I haven't booted my beloved Arch Linux since. Using the GNOME 3 environment. I love it's stability & low resource usage. The only thing that I miss is that, some of the addons of Firefox aren't compatible with Iceweasel's v10. Like Easy You Tube downloader & DownThemAll.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

You could just use Firefox itself you know. Remove Iceweasel and get Firefox from the LMDE repo. Works for me.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 1, 2013)

I need to know if we can upgrade the GNOME to 3.8! since the GNOME 3.8 is stable!! I don't know that much!! I am using ubuntu 13.04 at present and it sucks!! Not stable so am jumping to debian!! downloaded one dvd 2 more to go!! and also, can i be able to install bumblebee in this?? for my nvidia GT650M which uses optimus technology??


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

^Debian takes a very slow and ultra stable approach when it comes to packages. I don't think 3.8 will be available for another year or so in the repo. I think it is still in Sid right now. 

Unless you are running a server or something else which requires high stability I'd recommend switching to Linux Mint or LMDE if you are unsatisfied with Ubuntu.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't like linux mint at all. Can stand UNITY, but cinnamon??? No way........... Am installing Debian. Have to get satisfied with Gnome 3.4.2. So don't you think our personal data deserve a better OS which is ultra stable??


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 2, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I don't like linux mint at all. Can stand UNITY, but cinnamon??? No way........... Am installing Debian. Have to get satisfied with Gnome 3.4.2. *So don't you think our personal data deserve a better OS which is ultra stable??*



If Unity is the only problem you have you could just change the UI you know. Install Gnome 3.8 on Ubuntu rather than switching  to debian. I was recommending Mint because almost all Ubuntu packages run on it. 

Add gnome repo to your sources and then install. 

apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
apt-get update
apt-get-install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desktop

should do the trick. 

@bold: I like living on the edge


----------



## Theodre (Jun 2, 2013)

First of all i tried almost everything to update to GNOME 3.8. Then second, the ubuntu 13.04 is a huge failure (atleast for me). Then i think it should be the *GRAND DADDY* which should be installed!! The only other distro which i was going to use was *Fuduntu*, the project is dead!! But soon will become cloverleaf linux!! Actually, in my view the Fuduntu should have overtaked the linux mint and ubuntu if given time!! The first time i used fuduntu was when it was on distrowatch's distro rank -37th then after a week it was 31 then in two weeks it was on 27 and then 21 which showed it was pickin up speed!! I don't know why the project leader stopped it!! When i came back to linux mint 14 cinnamon edition after using fuduntu 2013.1 it was like riding an old car which was newly painted!!  Anyways i will go to Debian. Thanks for the advise anyways  Gotta delete the ubuntu 13.04 which is installed with GNOME 3.8 (crashed ofcourse  ) Gotta delete that crashed ubuntu....


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 14, 2013)

Debian 7.0 is actually a 10 DVD Set....available at ebay.in


----------

